# B.A. and planes



## Simon_m (4 Jan 2012)

No, not Mr T. but British Airways. I've done some searching online and found some old threads dating back to 2009, but nothing more recent which talk about bikes and planes. I've been reading a lot on blogs about how to get a bike on a plane, in my case BA. I've been to the BA site and read through their requirements, (vague), and even tried ringing them but gave up after 20min listening to music. There are several ways of doing it, shipping the bike and loose out on usage in this country, or take it on the plane, favoured option.

What to put it in? I've read that the clear bags are good from ctc, I was thinking about the cardboard box option from the LBS. Of course with both options, I would take the wheels and pedals off, turn the handlebars etc and wrap as much bubble wrap around it as possible.

So the main question is, have any of you had good or bad experience with taking your bike on a plane, primarily BA. How did you pack it. Big hard-cases are not an option btw, and cost way too much and then you have to store them!
thanks


----------



## Simon_m (4 Jan 2012)

Thanks for getting back. Pretty cool! I would have thought the cheaper airlines would have been a bit more funny about it. BA site says it needs to be in a "box", so not sure I could just rock up with the bike as it is. Good to hear, thanks.


----------



## mark (4 Jan 2012)

Actually, the website says "a protective case or bag". https://www.britishairways.com/travel/bagsport/public/en_us

I've done four transatlantic round trips with BA with the last one being in 2009, and will be flying to Italy with them this April. They've always been pretty vague about the packaging requirement, and I've nearly always been able to bring the bike on the plane completely unwrapped, just turned the handlebars sideways and took off the pedals. One time they gave me a clear plastic bag at the check in counter, and one time I brought my own heavy vinyl bag. The heavy vinyl bag was not satisfactory, the bike had obviously had stuff stacked on it and had not been handled as carefully as when I did not wrap it at all, although it was undamaged. I think there's something to be said for the theory that if the baggage handler can see that he/she is dealing with a bicycle, the bike will get better treatment than if they just see a cardboard box or a bag of some kind. This April I'm going to bring the bike unwrapped and have a CTC bag with me.

In the past, BA's UK staff have been adamant (to the point of rudeness) about deflating bicycle tires, but BA staff elsewhere (Denver, Catania) didn't seem to care.

If you're going to bring camping gear BA apparently wants you to notify them in advance if you are bringing a campstove or fuel bottle, at which point they will apparently tell you how they want the stove and fuel bottle prepared. Airline staff in the US are VERY touchy about this, but airline staff elsewhere in the world haven't been nearly as vigilant, IME.


----------



## dellzeqq (4 Jan 2012)

BA took our two bikes wrapped in swimming pool covering (ripstop nylon) taped with gaffer tape with the handlebars as nature intended and some air in the tyres BUT (tablet of stone time) it all depends on the airport. Going to or from Gatwick? Concrete case, lined with lead advisable, armed guard preferable. London City - bag it and watch them load it with the kind of care you'd expect your granny to get


----------



## Simon_m (4 Jan 2012)

ah ok, it sounds like its hit and miss at times then


----------



## Ticktockmy (4 Jan 2012)

Having worked At Gatwick Airport for many years, I used to cringe sometimes watching how bikes and luggage was handled, Generally most of the luggage handlers were respectful towards luggage, but some just don’t care, or don’t have brains to understand that its other people property they handle, generally I found that airlines which accept Bikes unboxed/bagged, were treated a lot better than Boxed or bagged Bikes.

If you are flying in a Plane that has the Baggage in a POD, the bikes are loaded into the pod in the Luggage hall, and it tends to be all sports gear put in one pod, as it will require Special handling. The problem is with the planes which have to be hand loaded, 737’s 757, 320/321 etc., a good handling team will strap the bikes against the forward or rearward hold bulk head, the Bad teams just sling the bike in and often throw the other baggage on top more so as its Duh! a box.

But it when the same plane has to be unloaded the fun starts, I have seen bikes just dropped out of the hold onto the ground, fall of the conveyer belt, driven over by tugs, because the handlers had put the bike to one side and a tear arse Tug driver did not see it.

But, during the busy season the Luggage handlers earn their crust, as it gets manic at Gatwick, so you can understand why some luggage is damaged, as handlers are under pressure to meet targets.
Best thing I would suggest, is find out which handling agent handles your flight, as often some BA flights get loaded by another Agent other than BA, then try to contact that Companies baggage handling manager and see what he says.


----------



## Bodhbh (5 Jan 2012)

I've found BA okay after 5-6 flights and tend to default to them. Bike is free as long as can pack it under 23kg and it's the only hold baggage. You can get away with sticking some tools and panniers on the bike in the bag. iirc, CTC bag, turn handlebars, (pretend) to deflate tyres, remove pedals, push the seat into the frame/remove it and tape it there, and remove the rear deraileur and strap it to the frame (optional, but probably a good idea).

That said, I got off the last flight with the frame broke at the rear dropout, but I think it was going anyhow and they did me a favour - it had had some abuse and the rear wheel was not sitting exactly true for a while. Otherwise it didn't look like the bike had a bash. In anycase, as soon as I made a claim they didn't even want to look at it to verify it and no problems.


----------



## Simon_m (5 Jan 2012)

Scary stuff hearing about Gatwick. I'm sure it will be fine then in a CTC bag with lots of padding. I guess if I take the front and back wheels off, it will make the overall size smaller and I wont need to mess with the handlebars. thanks


----------



## mark (5 Jan 2012)

BA treated my bike well going to and from Gatwick a couple of times, so I'll keep my fingers crossed this time. I'm going to get to the airport as early as I can, have the bike as clean as possible, and have the CTC bag if they won't accept it unbagged. I think having front and rear racks and fenders/mudguards on the bike makes it clear to baggage handlers that it boxing the bike isn't a very good option, and the racks offer a bit of protection to the bike.


----------



## jjb (5 Jan 2012)

Simon_m said:


> I guess if I take the front and back wheels off, it will make the overall size smaller and I wont need to mess with the handlebars. thanks


I've only flown easyjet with the bike (in airport poly bags, fine for departing from Nice airport I found) but the BA instructions (linked above) don't mention removing wheels but do say to turn the bars.

If you take the wheels off the forks and frame will ideally need something inserted (like wheel hubs) to protect those bits from compression. And lots of padding in case the bike lands on the ground at those points. Better to keep the wheels on, imho. I suppose removing them limits chance of buckled wheels - but it makes the package too throwable imo.

The instructions say to deflate the tyres. If you normally run them at 110psi, "deflate" may mean down to 60psi for you. You must weigh a perhaps misplaced (according to Sheldon Brown iirc) fear of exploding bike tyres against the risk of rim/tyre damage. I strap the wheels with parcel tape to prevent the bike being rolled on deflated tyres but do deflate to avoid giving any excuse for a last minute bike rejection.

If you turn the pedals inward (so you don't need to try to get your pedals through security as carry on), strap the chainset to prevent movement whacking the pedals against the frame.

Turning the handlebars is easy enough (plenty of youtube videos for novices) but I preferred to remove the handlebar entirely (4 allen bolts) and strap to the crossbar (all cables still attached) to tuck the sti levers away from trouble.

Someone advised removing the rear mech (one big allen bolt, easy to do) and strapping it to the chain stay, great to avoid leverage damage to the frame's gear hanger. I did this and then strapped some flattened plastic volvic bottle over it. A bit of cardboard strapped over the chainset teeth is not a bad idea either if you have the materials to hand. I suppose you might leave the chain on the big ring at the front (to protect the teeth) rather than derailing it, if you make sure to strap the chainset (don't want the chain pulling the disattached rear mech back and forward against the chainstay!)

I marked my preferred seat height on the post, and so could also lower the saddle without much inconvenience.


----------



## mark (5 Jan 2012)

jjb said:


> I marked my preferred seat height on the post, and so could also lower the saddle without much inconvenience.


I always lower the seat post, it makes it that much easier for baggage handlers to fit the bike through the X-ray machine and into the cargo hold.


----------



## jjb (5 Jan 2012)

Worth checking it isn't a BA Iberia codeshare - the Iberia conditions are pretty grim looking:



> The equipment of this kind will always be handled as excess baggage with a fixed rate of *75 EUR*,per flight, regardless of the destination... In accordance with ANAC (Brazilian Civil Aviation) regulations  for journeys originating in Brazil (outbound and return) the following will apply: BICYCLES : Are within the passenger's free baggage allowance. When this allowance is exceeded a fee of 120USD per piece will be charged


Interesting that the Brazilians have some govt regulation in this area. If they could legislate to say poly bag is fine also, we'd be laughing!


----------



## dragon72 (6 Jan 2012)

I flew H'row to Mexico City with BA in August with the bike in a CTC clear plastic bag. It was fine and cost £40 as a "2nd bag".


----------



## BluesDave (6 Jan 2012)

[QUOTE 1667168, member: 45"]Took a tandem on BMI baby. Just rocked up at Schipol and hoped for the best. All they made me do was let the tyres down (stupid idea) and take the pedals off (and pay £30). No bag or nuffink. The handler even looked at me through the plane window while loading it into the plane. Then when we got to Birmingham the fire exit into the baggage hall opened and another one appeared with the bike.

There's an argument that clear bags mean the handlers are a bit more careful with the bike.[/quote]

The tryes I can understand as they could explode in a pressurised environment.
But the pedals I mean c,mon do they expect people to go riding up and down the plane or cargo hold mid flight.
Also some pedals are a damn site harder to get off than others and some are next to impossible.
I think it's just another case of trying to cause massive inconvenience to people simply for the sake of it and because they can. Take the pedals off, I don't think so.
If they wanted to get a bike mechanic to properly remove the pedals then properly refit them at the other end free of charge that would be a different story.
But it would also be called good customer service and you don't seem to get that anywhere any more.


----------



## Ticktockmy (6 Jan 2012)

One reason they like pedals turned round as well as handle bars is to reduce the likehood of damage to your bike, to other peoples luggage and to the inside of the hold,
As I pointed out in another post, whilst some luggage handleing teams will treat your bike respectfully some dont and just throw the bike in the hold with other luggage on top of it.
If you have never been inside the hold of a 737 or 757 or similar small plane, because it so cramped, not enough room to stand up so stuff get trown about, and when being unloaded dragged from the back to the Cargo door. Thus when some hairy arsed Luggage handler grabs the front wheel of you bike and drags it across the floor of the hold with a few suitcase on top, you will understand that anything that sticks out will like pedals and handlebars can catch up on the floor of the hold, and cause damage to your bike or the floor of the hold.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jan 2012)

Great info guys, 10/10. I checked my BA flights, and they are part American Airlines, no idea what they are like. I apparently am allowed 2 hold bags, so I guess one could be a bike??? Regarding taking the wheels off, I never thought of the damage to the forks, best to keep it on. I was thinking of taking the chain off too and wrapping the front cock and back bits (technical term), in bubble wrap too. Ideas on that? 

Letting the air out of the tires doesn't bother me too much, why do you guys want to keep it in? just for when the baggage handlers move/wheel it? " I strap the wheels with parcel tape to prevent the bike being rolled on deflated tyres". I will have to remove the pedals, so will need to get a tool for that, handlbars I will need to read the mannual! its a BMC roadbike so its a different system.

Thanks again guys. Kinda off topic, but are spare spokes worth it as never broke one in the two years i've had the bike, and on long tours, how many tires to wear out? cheers


----------



## Bodhbh (6 Jan 2012)

DavidDecorator said:


> The tryes I can understand as they could explode in a pressurised environment.
> But the pedals I mean c,mon do they expect people to go riding up and down the plane or cargo hold mid flight.
> Also some pedals are a damn site harder to get off than others and some are next to impossible.
> I think it's just another case of trying to cause massive inconvenience to people simply for the sake of it and because they can. Take the pedals off, I don't think so.
> ...


 
With the tyres, I think someone did the maths (or physics) and even in a total vacuum bike tyres are unlikely to explode if they are within recommended pressures. And if they did, they are not gonna damage anything but the tyre.

As Ticktockmy pointed out pedals sticking out can catch on stuff. Before travelling, it's not difficult to remove them at home, give the threads a good grease and lightly replace - so removal shouldn't be a problem. It takes like 2mins. tbh I find it less of pain than re-inflating tyres after landing without the benfit of a track pump. For removing pedals on the way back I either carry a small pedal spanner, or just check they come off with an adjustable spanner before I get to the airport. If they didn't in an emergency, then I'd have time to buy a pedal spanner, but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2012)

Why not hire or buy a proper rigid case? The dhb case from Wiggle is good and protects the bike very well; I have flown twice to South Africa with AF or KLM and had no problems except that last time I came home the box had obviously had a massive bang as the frame was bent and the fibreglass shell cracked. AF bought me a new one, which I gave to the neighbour who had lent me the box and I repaired the bent one, so no need to borrow this year. It comes with a selection of pads and two very good wheel bags and it's fully lined and pretty secure.

As for all the bollocks about letting your tyres down, an aircraft hold is pressurised to 10,000 feet, same as the cabin. Would your tyres explode if you rode over an Alpine col at 10,000 ft? No, they would not.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jan 2012)

I guess hire a box if you have a bass camp, but I don't fancy dragging it across America lol. CTC bag it is then


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

In 1999, I saw the bike bag containing my brand new Bianchi thrown out of a plane's hold onto a pile of suitcases 6 feet below. That bike cost me £2,000 and the buggers dented the frame before I'd owned it for even 1 month! I bought a SciCon bike box after that ... (Baggage handlers managed to break one corner of the box in subsequent years, but my bikes were never damaged again.)


----------



## Ticktockmy (6 Jan 2012)

Simon_m said:


> Great info guys, 10/10. I checked my BA flights, and they are part American Airlines, no idea what they are like. I apparently am allowed 2 hold bags, so I guess one could be a bike??? Regarding taking the wheels off, I never thought of the damage to the forks, best to keep it on. I was thinking of taking the chain off too and wrapping the front cock and back bits (technical term), in bubble wrap too. Ideas on that?
> 
> Letting the air out of the tires doesn't bother me too much, why do you guys want to keep it in? just for when the baggage handlers move/wheel it? " I strap the wheels with parcel tape to prevent the bike being rolled on deflated tyres". I will have to remove the pedals, so will need to get a tool for that, handlbars I will need to read the mannual! its a BMC roadbike so its a different system.
> 
> Thanks again guys. Kinda off topic, but are spare spokes worth it as never broke one in the two years i've had the bike, and on long tours, how many tires to wear out? cheers


 

If you see you LBS he might have some Spacers that are used to protect the forks and rear drop outs when the bike are shipped, if not get some Studding and washers and make up two spacers, regarding spokes, after 40 years of touring I have only had broken spokes twice when on tour, and lucky for me I had spare spokes with me. 

As a tip, for the rear chain cluster side I carry some spokes which I have cut of the mushroom head, then put a sharp kink in the the spoke at that end, then if I break a spoke on that side, all I need to do is remove the old spoke, thread the Kink end of the new spoke into the hole on the rear hub put the threaded end but into therim and tighten it up and back on the road with out having to remove the rear gear cluster. then when you find a cycle repair shop you can get it fixed. Sods Law says that your spokes only break when you have no spares, and you only have to read some of the stories on this forum to see that law in operation


----------



## ColinJ (6 Jan 2012)

Ticktockmy said:


> Sods Law says that your spokes only break when you have no spares, and you only have to read some of the stories on this forum to see that law in operation


It happened to me on a forum ride to Blackpool! I had to ride my wobbly bike very carefully for the 12 remaining miles to Blackpool North station and catch a train home.

I have a spare drive-side spoke taped to my seatstay now. From what I hear, it is nearly always those that fail unless the wheel has been crashed. Fortunately, those spokes are straight-pull so I can replace them without any hassle.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jan 2012)

dam ok, will prob have to get some then. Making a list of all the things I will need to take, and its nearly £400! 4 tires are £140, a couple of inner tubes, break pads, arm warmers, new pump, larger water bottles, hemlet, new gloves etc. I am looking fwd to getting cans of Mace though, to spray the attacking dogs with


----------



## jjb (6 Jan 2012)

Globalti said:


> Why not hire or buy a proper rigid case? The dhb case from Wiggle is good and protects the bike very well; I have flown twice... and had no problems except that last time... the frame was bent


The failure rate sounds like 25% over the four flights so far? On the upside, they may not have replaced the frame if you'd gone for the poly bag wrapping instead.


----------



## mark (6 Jan 2012)

Simon_m said:


> dam ok, will prob have to get some then. Making a list of all the things I will need to take, and its nearly £400! 4 tires are £140, a couple of inner tubes, break pads, arm warmers, new pump, larger water bottles, hemlet, new gloves etc. I am looking fwd to getting cans of Mace though, to spray the attacking dogs with


Different states have different laws about Mace. You might want to find out what the states you'll be passing through say about Mace.


----------



## Globalti (6 Jan 2012)

jjb said:


> The failure rate sounds like 25% over the four flights so far? On the upside, they may not have replaced the frame if you'd gone for the poly bag wrapping instead.


 
The case didn't fail; it bent and took the force of the impact. The aluminium frame was deformed but once I'd got that straightened out the case was perfect apart from a crack in the shell. The bike was fine so the case did its job. To have done that much damage to a big stiff but shock-absorbing case I reckon they must have thrown it or dropped it from a height. Oh, and flying to JNB and back from Manchester over CDG or AMS twice makes eight flights and twelve handlings!


----------



## robjh (6 Jan 2012)

The question was about BA. Plenty of people, including me, had good experiences with them over the years, but in July 2009 at Gatwick they refused my bike point blank, packed in a CTC clear bag, saying that it did not meet their definition of 'protective'. Many minutes of arguing and calling on supervisors did not change a thing (yet exactly a year before they had accepted the same bike unbagged).
I would suggest that if you are using Gatwick, then assume the worst - maybe it's easier in other airports, but this experience left me deeply suspicious of BA and to some extent all airlines.


----------



## Riding in Circles (7 Jan 2012)

I used Delta last year and they could not have been more helpful.


----------



## bigjim (7 Jan 2012)

I flew with BA in September with bike in Poly bag. No problems, they even attached extra Fragile
stickers to the bag for me.


----------



## robjh (7 Jan 2012)

Bigjim, what airport did you fly from with BA? My bad experience may have been specific to Gatwick, but it indicates that the rules may be applied erratically in different places at different times. My bike was packed just like yours.

nb the happy(-ish) outcome was that Air Montenegro accepted my bike as packed, and in the rush to buy a last-minute ticket they forgot to charge me for the bike -the check-in guy was surprised but let it through.


----------



## Simon_m (9 Jan 2012)

mark said:


> Different states have different laws about Mace. You might want to find out what the states you'll be passing through say about Mace.


It's ok, I've read up about it, all the TransAm cyclists pack it to stop dogs attacking them.

Thanks "robjh", I'm off from Heathrow. CTC have a form to print out, whihc if faced with those problems, you can give to the desk-jock which explains it is ok. HOPEFULLY! Cheers "BigJim", I think I'd be too scared to let it on like that without wrapping it in tons of bubble wrap though. I notice the wheels are covered too so they wont roll. I thought they the handlers wanted them to roll? Thanks guys

It's this one here right?:

http://www.ctcshop.org.uk/ctc-plastic-bike-bag/#more


----------



## bigjim (9 Jan 2012)

> Bigjim, what airport did you fly from with BA?


Gatwick and Manchester. When I've actuall seen handlers with my bike they put it on a seperate truck with buggies etc. Would not like my wheels and tyrs exposed.


----------



## thom (30 Apr 2012)

Coming back to this, a few negative remarks have been made about Gatwick airport baggage handlers. Any particular thoughts on Heathrow, B.A. in particular ?


----------



## mark (30 Apr 2012)

I arrived at Heathrow last Monday and left Gatwick Tuesday AM. The bike arrived at Heathrow completely unwrapped and unbagged, and It was unscathed. 

FWIW, the BA staff in Denver didn't care if the bike was bagged, boxed or not (I checked it unwrapped), but they were adamant that the tires HAD to be deflated. My fistful of CO2 cartridges was OK, though. The staff at Gatwick were adamant that the bike had to be bagged or boxed, but after a phone call to the higher-ups they let the tires stay inflated. Out came the CTC poly bag, and the bike got to Bologna unscathed.

Policies aren't as consistent as they could be from one airport to the next, but the pattern that I see is that BA are a well run organization that take the best care they can of their passenger's belongings.


----------



## Simon_m (1 May 2012)

interesting. CTC bag is here ready as is bubble wrap and the padding plumbers put around heating pipes. Hope to get away with the tires too


----------



## polkadotcycling (4 May 2012)

I've always found BA to be excellent expecially through Terminal 5. It's very straight forward. iF you need to take normal hold baggage as well as your bike, you just pay for an extra bag. 

I think putting your bike in a bag versus a box depends on how valuable it is. I've seen several rear derailleurs snapped off and ebnt handle bars. I've been told that if it's in a clear bag and the handlers can clearly see what it is, is almost better than a padded bike bag, but it was interesting to hear the horror stories from Gatwick! I use a bike box now every time.


----------



## albal (4 May 2012)

boxed my bike today for tue 8 may to washington. Now i'm thinking should i of taken derailieur off?? as i just used them plastic things and paddingagainst it. Kept rear wheel on, and zip tied front wheel to frame.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 May 2012)

Ryan air buggered my bike


----------



## Simon_m (9 May 2012)

Fingers crossed, let us know how it arrives.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 May 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Ryan air buggered my bike


 
Today's Sun headline?


----------



## CopperBrompton (11 May 2012)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Ryan air buggered my bike


Lie-n-Scare could dent a tank.

What's with the tyre deflation thing? All airliner holds are pressurised to exactly the same pressure as the cabin, which is to say the equivalent of 8000 feet.


----------



## jdtate101 (12 May 2012)

Virgin Atlantic have always been very good, and they let you take you bike for free.

http://www.virgin-atlantic.com/gb/en/travel-information/baggage/sports-equipment.html


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 May 2012)

Yes, Virgin are my favourite airline.


----------

